# Care Crashers



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

May I just say how great it is to be HOME

*Free * started a thread on CARE asking if any FF's were around ?
and one by one we joined her from links and texts and we found ourselves a shelter, a place to make new friends and share our news while FF was being re built.

So Thank you Free 

So who was there 

Amandaff
Angel27
Babywish
Beaker
Bunny
Channy
Cheeky Chops
Corrina
Debs *
Dianne
Dizzi
Endolass
Fidget
Flutterbye
Free
Gigglygirl
Hun
Jenniferff
Jo coombe
Jools71
Kee888~ff
Kellydee
Kimff
Lizibee
LizzyB
Lucff
Marie *
MezFF
Minervaff
MrsNikki
MrsRedcap
Nickinoo
Nicky1~ff
Prue
Rainyday
ReikiRach
Sahara
Sam in manchester
Sarah c
Shezza
Suemj
Susiewinwood
Sweetkitty
Tashja
Tcardy
Toni8802
VickyR
Wallice
Weeble
Widgley
YorkshireSue
Zoed
 
Hope your all OK back here 
catching up with your FF buddies on your Favorite threads, 
Take care.​


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

THANKS Free for guiding us to you and the "gang"  
THANKS TO CARE FOR GIVING US A TEMPORARY HOME  
 were there really THAT many of us Big Mama?  
Blimey...just goes to show you doesn't it what our site means to us!?
We're one big happy family...supporting one another, reaching out to one another and holding each others hands when things get rough. Then some malicious imbecile comes and hacks our site and takes it down...for goodness knows what reason!  
A lovely quote from the post FF downtime... from HopeSpringsEternal "MAY THE HACKER FALL OVER IN DOG POO!" 
Just about sums it up doesn't it girls  
WELCOME HOME girls!

lotsa love
Gayn
X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks so much you lot,I was so glad to have found you on the Care board.It has been a life line while FF has been off!!!!


Hooray we are home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

God I wish I had found the care crashers.


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Me too...whats the link so i know if this (god forbid) ever happens again

Em xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I just want to say a great big thank you to all of the girls on there, who supported me at the time of my split from Dh. I never would have got through this last week if it hadnt of been for you. 
Love
Weebs xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I was so happy when I found you all !!

Even more interesting was who was on MSN last night exchanging rudie pictures 

Tashja
Beaker
Weeble
Fidget
Mez
Nicky
Angel
Vicky (Mrs R)
Debs

Was there any more  

T xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oi I never got any wude piccys <stamps feet>


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

No me either Weebs!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Dont you worry Gaffer, I'll find some wude ones and send em too ya later.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Rude piccys - did I miss someat?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

YAY Were back home     ( first bit of good news today )

and the second bit of blummin fantastic news Beaker I see you got your official BFP          darlin !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And the Muppets take over again  

I cant get msn at work so how about sharing them again tonight 

Angel - Yep there was that many - amazing huh ? some posted more frequently than othres but every name on the list posted at least once 

Weeble I am glad we were able to support you, as I have already said we will always be here for you 

Emlejai75 http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=a3513fa5a34d9217004866ddb4677d3d

~Dizzi~
[br]: 1/08/06, 14:18Free hunni ~Welcome Home~

How's them embies snuggling in


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Good i hope Dizzi    Thanks for the vibes 
I've been in bed since Fri and this is my first day up and onto the pc , i have 2 wonderfull grade 1 , 8 cell embies on board


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I was on MSN last night but missed the rudie pictures!!!!     No fair!!   

Big thanks to Care for letting us crash their site, and hello to my fellow crashers!!

Marie xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> I was so happy when I found you all !!
> 
> Even more interesting was who was on MSN last night exchanging rudie pictures
> 
> ...


Rude piccies?...Us?...never we're sweet and innocent









Vicki x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Helloooooo!

God it's good to be back!!!! How are you all? It was so good we were able to crash at CARE for a while.
CARE if you're reading this a big big THANK YOU!  and another massive thank you to Tony & his moderators & helpers that have worked their   off to get us up and running as soon as possible  

Tashja what did I miss last night   
Thanks for you post @ CARE honey, a big ciber hug coming your way  
( PS, how's the house move going?)

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Lol - I look like the rude one now but compared to some of the pictures I now have on my MSN I am the quiet one !!! 

Susanna - Will drop you an email hun !!

T xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Errmm.. Gayn..... It wasn't me exchanging rude pictures, mine were clean and innocent, Anyway I was in the shower when everyone else joined us or I would of shown them all my nice `SMALL` `CLEAN` pictures


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> Errmm.. Gayn..... It wasn't me exchanging rude pictures, mine were clean and innocent, Anyway I was in the shower when everyone else joined us or I would of shown them all my nice `SMALL` `CLEAN` pictures










now now Nicky...or should I say Pininickyo!

I fair blushed with all the rudeness...me...being so impressionable...and that Mrs Mez! Well...

















Tasha...one of the quiet ones!? 









Bad influence on me you norty lot...

lotsa love
G
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Bad influence indeed.....Yeah right!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hummm Look who has the rug rag pesky 'naughty' older sister for an avatar... and she says she's innocent..... Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I rest my case Beaker!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

**Tashja** said:


> I was so happy when I found you all !!
> 
> Even more interesting was who was on MSN last night exchanging rudie pictures
> 
> ...


plus shezza!!! and if i remember rightly someone said those pics orig came from shezza!

nice to be home girls

xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok ok in defence of my client, I would like to draw the jurys attention to her name........Angel27.......now how could anyone as bad as the prosecution are making out, have such an innocent name? Angel is a sweet, innocent, caring, loving, little soul,







who's only aim in life is to help others in any way she can. (are ya upchucking yet).
The defence rests!!!!!!

(Gayn you best start blowing my bubbles now girlie cos its gonna take you a long time to make this up to me)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Weebs - remind me to call you for my next court case 
If you can bend the truth that much........


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Please excuse me while I chuck my guts up!!









I dunno....anything to get bubbles eh Weebs?...As I've said before if bubbles were shiny metal things you'd be a magpie! 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

M J said:


> **Tashja** said:
> 
> 
> > I was so happy when I found you all !!
> ...


MOI?!?!?!?!?!

Never


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Is everyone ok 

Sarah ?
Rainy day ?
Hun 

I am keeping busy with the  my mod duties and going to do my housework after I have finished this coffee - back later when I need a refil
~Dizzi~


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Im ok. 

Just found Zoe on another thread, so that was good. 

Are you still trying to sort your posts etc out from the time offline? If you are then good on you for all your hard work.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Woo Hoo - feeling good - Just managed to keep a cracker with spread inside me for over and hour without burping or farting. Now thats progress!
(sorry for the TMI but I just had to tell someone!) 

DIzzy - Stop swearing. I've warned you about the 'H' word before. Now wash your mouth out with soap!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know A mind is a terrible thing to waste on housework









I would be unstopable if I could only just get started 































~Dizzi~


----------

